# Weight control after Thyroidectomy



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello all! It's been a while since I've posted on here. I've been doing pretty well after my surgery almost 1 year ago. I seem to have problems with my ligaments still - blew my knee I had surgery on a year and a half before, blew one off my pubic bone just stepping up too far, half of the tip of my ring finger on my right hand went numb for no apparent reason about a year ago and my ring finger on my left hand popped a ligament on one side and keeps popping in and out and the knuckle is about three times the size of the other one and I can no longer wear my wedding ring :sad0049:.

None of that bothers me near as much as the continual problems of my weight. I am slowly gaining weight no matter what I do. I work out a couple hours a day four times a week, ride 2 horses every other day. Work 3 days out of the week and then work on the ranch the rest of the time. I have gained about 15lbs since my surgery and tend to gain a pound or two every month.

My endocrinologist says my thyroid replacement is slightly high.

On the livestrong site I found this info:

(step 1 was to start thyroid replacer)

Step 2
Consider triiodothyronine, or T3, hormone replacements. Triiodothyronine is one of the types of thyroid hormones, but it is not typically replaced with prescription hormones because it is not as prevalent. However, Thyroid-Info explains that a T3 supplement taken in conjunction with prescription hormone replacements can better balance your body and make up for the lack of thyroid, thereby increasing potential weight loss.

Has anyone heard of triiodothyronine? and if so has it helped at all - has or is anyone experiencing any unexplainable weight problems like mine?

Thanks all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> Hello all! It's been a while since I've posted on here. I've been doing pretty well after my surgery almost 1 year ago. I seem to have problems with my ligaments still - blew my knee I had surgery on a year and a half before, blew one off my pubic bone just stepping up too far, half of the tip of my ring finger on my right hand went numb for no apparent reason about a year ago and my ring finger on my left hand popped a ligament on one side and keeps popping in and out and the knuckle is about three times the size of the other one and I can no longer wear my wedding ring :sad0049:.
> 
> None of that bothers me near as much as the continual problems of my weight. I am slowly gaining weight no matter what I do. I work out a couple hours a day four times a week, ride 2 horses every other day. Work 3 days out of the week and then work on the ranch the rest of the time. I have gained about 15lbs since my surgery and tend to gain a pound or two every month.
> 
> ...


Are you taking statins or quinalones? Both of these pharmacueticals cause ruptured tendons, tendonitis and very painful muscles!

What thyroxine replacement are you on? How much? May we see your most recent thyroid lab results with the ranges?


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

I am having the same issue. I have gone from being a very in shape (NCAA D1 athletic coach) to an extremely overweight, exhausted mess.

I have gained nearly 40 pounds since my surgery with no explanation. I am at a weight I have never even been close to. My body no longer reacts to workouts (other than giving me horrible joint pain).

I feel like the doctors only care about my lab results. They don't seem concerned about my completely altered quality of life.

SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

khop said:


> I am having the same issue. I have gone from being a very in shape (NCAA D1 athletic coach) to an extremely overweight, exhausted mess.
> 
> I have gained nearly 40 pounds since my surgery with no explanation. I am at a weight I have never even been close to. My body no longer reacts to workouts (other than giving me horrible joint pain).
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like your thyroid is under-medicated. I can totally relate. As long as my thyroid levels were "normal" my old endo dismissed them and told me they had nothing to do with my thyroid. Well, thanks to this site and researching thyroid conditions for myself, I could look at my labs and see for myself what was wrong. I was under-medicated and taking the wrong thyroid medication for my body. I found a new doctor, started different meds, and felt a huge improvement in all those "non-thyorid related issues." If you have copies of your latest lab results, we may be able to look at them and help you sort things out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> I am having the same issue. I have gone from being a very in shape (NCAA D1 athletic coach) to an extremely overweight, exhausted mess.
> 
> I have gained nearly 40 pounds since my surgery with no explanation. I am at a weight I have never even been close to. My body no longer reacts to workouts (other than giving me horrible joint pain).
> 
> ...


Ah, ha!! We have to get you in shape here! Welcome!!

So, you have had TT? (total thyroidectomy) What thyroxine are you on and how much?

Could we see your last lab results w/ the ranges? Does your doctor run FREE T4 and FREE T3, I hope and pray?

Hope we can help. I know we will try our hardest to do so! Welcome!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Khop - I can TOTALLY sympathize with the weight issues. Ugh!!!!!! It is seriously depressing. I weigh more than I have ever weighed and nothing seems to work. I just keep getting swelled up and bigger. I feel your pain hun.


----------

